# VirDub  welchen Filter !!, Bubi is back ??Moin



## mcsack (2. Juli 2003)

Moin noch eine Frage :
Seit wann ist Bubi back ???? 
Nee das war nicht die Frage : Ich habe meinen Film jetzt exportiert ( in DV quali 40 min ca. 8 GB )und weil ich den Einstieg in diesen Film mit einem *.bmp gemacht habe sieht der jetzt aus wie Mist . Mit der Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden obwohl ich sicher bin das schon mal was geschrieben wurde !!! Ich habe ein Bild gemacht und hänge das mal an . Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mir VirtDub die Filter setzen soll ( welche reinfolge ) und welche man am besten drüberlaufen lassen sollte !!! In dem rechten Fenster soll die Vorschau sein , denke ich , und bis jetzt habe ich da keine Veränderungen festgestellt wenn ich ein neuen Filter einfüge .


Danke


----------



## goela (2. Juli 2003)

Irgendwie sieht es so aus als wäre das Bild Interlaced! Probier das Ganze doch mal auf dem Fernseher aus, oder exportierte das Ganze ohne Halbbilder!
Deine Frage mit VirtualDub und Filter verstehe ich nicht ganz! Bitte erkläre es mal genauer!

Zu Bubi!
Nein er ist noch nicht zurück! Du meinst dies sicherlich nur, da einige alte "Threads" wieder noch vorne geholt wurden. Schau Dir mal das Postdatum an, dann wirst Du feststellen, die sind uralt!


----------



## mcsack (2. Juli 2003)

Moin

Wenn ich VirtualDub starte kann ich doch verschiedene Filter einsetzen. Interlaced , smart... , three... ich komme nicht auf alle Namen . Jeder dieser Filter verändert ja mein Bild sprich ich kann damit meinen Film in der Quali steigern , hoffe ich zumindest . Jetzt habe ich mal gelesen das es nicht unerheblich ist welchen Filter man als erstes und welchen als letzten setzt . Mit dem Vorschaufenster kann ich doch ,glaube ich ,das Ergebniss gleich sehen , oder ??
Welche Filter kann ich jetzt nehmen um mein gesagtes Problem zu beseitigen . Soll man Standart mäßig Filter setzen oder kommt es auf das MAterial an ? goela wie kann ich ohne halbbilder exportieren aus Premiere , ich meine nichts dergleichen gefunden zu haben bin aber jetzt auf arbeit und kann das erst heute abend genau nachsehen . In welchem Format hat mann sein Material nach einem Durchlauf mit VirtualDub ???


----------



## goela (2. Juli 2003)

Du must in den Projekteinstellungen schauen, dort kann man einstellen "Ohne Halbbilder".


> In welchem Format hat mann sein Material nach einem Durchlauf mit VirtualDub ???


In dem Format, was Du beim Output eingestellt hast!


----------



## mcsack (3. Juli 2003)

*schlechtes Bild*

Moin 
Ich habe gestern das ganze noch mal ohne Halbbilder gemacht . Das sieht noch genauso bescheiden aus wie vorher . In Premiere sieht das doch alles ganz Toll aus wieso sieht das jetzt so schei.... aus ???  Geht bei euch das mit BMP Bildern immer gut in Projekten ?? Man muss doch was machen können um diesen Fehler auszubügeln !!!
 Ich habe das ganze noch nicht auf dem Fernseher probiert aber ich denke mal das es hier genauso aussieht . VirtualDub bring da auch nicht so richtig was . Habe mal verschiedene Filter probiert aber keiner ( den ich hatte ) hat Abhilfe gebracht .


----------



## goela (3. Juli 2003)

Angebot!
Mach doch einfach ein kurzes Projekt mit einer Bitmap! Verpacke das ganze in ein ZIP (nicht grösser als 150k) und stell es hier rein!
Natürlich sollte das Projekt das Gleiche Problem beim Exportieren geben wie bei Deinem Richtigen!
Ich werde das Ganze dann mal bei mir analysieren und ausprobieren!

Wenn Dein Projekt(chen) zu gross wird, dann schick mir ne PM und ich sag Dir meine EMail, wohin Du es schicken kannst!


----------



## mcsack (3. Juli 2003)

Moin 
Hier mal ein versuch ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen .


----------



## mcsack (7. Juli 2003)

@ goela 

 konntest du was mir der Datei anfangen und mir helfen ?? Du hast dich nicht gemeldet !!


Danke


----------



## goela (7. Juli 2003)

Sorry! Ist irgendwie in den anderen Posts untergeganen. Ich hol's nach - versprochen. Melde mich denn wieder!


----------



## goela (7. Juli 2003)

Leider bringt das Projektfile absolut gar nichts!

Also geh mal her und mach ein neues Projekt! Nimm ne Bitmap rein. Mehr nicht - kein AVI oder so! Du kannst ja noch ein Filmstreifen oder so erzeugen. Zippe das Ganze und poste es hier!

Vorher solltes Du das Projekt aber erst mal Testen, ob das von Dir beschriebene Problem mit der verzerrten Bitmap auch dort auftritt.
Wenn ja, dann kannst Du ja das Projekt (inklusive Bitmap etc.) wie gesagt hier mal posten und ich probiere es mal bei mir!


----------



## mcsack (13. Juli 2003)

*Film*

Moin
Hier jetzt also mal mein Problem . Ich habe dieses Mal das *.BMP mitgeschickt. Folgender Ablauf : Das BMP ist aus dem Video als Frame rauskopiert und dann als Datei wieder eingefügt worden . Das Ergebnis kann man ja auf den anderen Bildern sehen .
@ goela Ich hoffe dieses Mal ist alles dabei und du kannst mir helfen. Sonst melde dich.



Danke


----------



## goela (13. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich gefunden was Du falsch gemacht hast! Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege!
Die Bitmap hast nicht Du selber gezeichnet, sondern ist wirklich aus einem Video gezogen! Wenn ja, dann liegt wahrscheinlich folgendes Problem vor!

Du schreibst, dass Du die Bitmap aus einem Video als Frame herausgkopiert hast und wieder in Dein Video eingefügt hast!

Ich habe mir die Bitmap genauer angeschaut und die "Zacken" sind sehr wahrscheinlich "Deinterlace"-Probleme. Du solltest die Bitmap deinterlacen bevor Du es in Dein eigenes Video einfügst! Mit Photoshop kann man beispielsweise die Bitmap deinterlacen.


----------



## mcsack (13. Juli 2003)

*Deinterlace*

Moin 
Also mit dem as du schreibst hat du recht . Ich werde mal auf arbeit das Bild Deinterlace mit Photoshop mal sehen wie lange das dauert . Schreibe dann meine Erfahrung wieder hier rein .



Danke


----------



## mcsack (22. Juli 2003)

*Photoshop*

Moin
Ich habe jetzt endlich mal ausprobiert das Bild zu bearbeiten ( puuuh ist das heiß hier ). Leider ohne erfolg das Bild wurde sogar noch schlechter . Es gab bei mir vier einstellungen in Photoshop alle kombis ausprobiert kein erfolg. Ich werde das nächste mal was neues probieren . Das Projekt habe ich jetzt gelöscht , warten wir mal ab . Bis dann .


Mcsack


----------



## goela (22. Juli 2003)

Verwende nächstes mal ein "anständiges" Programm, dass Dir Frames noninterlaced als Bitmap o.ä. ausgibt.


----------



## konkurrenz (22. Juli 2003)

Eine Frage:
Wenn Du in Premiere gesehen hast, dass es gut aussah, warum hast Du nicht aus Premiere das entsprechende Endformat gerendert? Oder benötigst Du ein "Spezalformat"? 

In Premiere hättest Du so ein Bild mit dem "Reduziere Interlaced Streifen" und einem angeschlossenen Nachschärfen etwas retten können - obwohl mir bisher so etwas noch nicht passiert ist - und ich verwende auch exportierte bearbeitet Frames zum Import.


----------



## mcsack (28. Juli 2003)

*Bilder*

Moin
also ich habe jetzt ein neues projekt und habe wieder Bilder rauskopiert und danach direkt mit Photoshop bearbeitet und was soll ich sagen es !!!! GEHT !!!!!


Danke


----------

